# New board now bind won't work :/



## Lego (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay so I got this new MSI board to replace my old board and the SiS onboard ethernet doesn't work(not detected by BSD or no driver available). So I installed a PCI network card I had lying around the house.  BSD detected it and it works fine for all normal net usage (downloading ports/web browsing).. but I can't get bind to work.

I have it all setup properly but Im getting these error on the main machine.

```
[date/time] blurr-ink named[651]: the working directory is not writable
[date/time] blurr-ink named[651]: could not listen on UDP socket: permission denied
[date/time] blurr-ink named[651]: creating IPv4 interface rl0 failed: interface ignored
```

it says the actual date and time but im re-typing from 1 pc to antoher so im not typing out the entire date and time in long format.... 

whats up with this? I've checked all my configs multiple times everything is setup right as far as I can tell..

```
blurr-ink# ifconfig
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:40:f4:71:77:45
        inet 192.168.0.193 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

P.S. fresh install of BSD 8.0-Release, portsnap fetch extract, then setup rc.conf/bind.  And this isnt the first time i've setup bind... and I've done it the same way I've always done it :/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2010)

I saw this a long time ago, and I *seem* to remember this had something to do with IPv6 (not really sure). Check whether you have any IPv6 options turned on or lingering in configs anywhere.


----------



## Lego (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont' think I have anything for IPv6 setup... unless its default on stuff :/ where could I look? 

How come if I plug my wifi pci card in it works (i won't use it because of signal drop) but if i stay on the pc and keep it active the entire time.. so the signal doesn't disconnect at any point do to inactivity it will work and not produce that error ??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm using BIND from ports with IPv6 specifically disabled. I don't have IPv6 anywhere, including the kernel. Not sure if the base system BIND has IPv6 on by default, and what happens when you don't have IPv6 enabled in the kernel. Again: the whole IPv6 thing may just be a figment of my imagination, but it's the only association I had.


----------



## Lego (Aug 16, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm using BIND from ports with IPv6 specifically disabled. I don't have IPv6 anywhere, including the kernel. Not sure if the base system BIND has IPv6 on by default, and what happens when you don't have IPv6 enabled in the kernel. Again: the whole IPv6 thing may just be a figment of my imagination, but it's the only association I had.



how would I uninstall my version of bind and install it with IPv6 specifically disabled?

is that an option in the 'make config' of bind?


----------



## gcooper@ (Aug 16, 2010)

Lego said:
			
		

> how would I uninstall my version of bind and install it with IPv6 specifically disabled?
> 
> is that an option in the 'make config' of bind?



From /etc/src.conf (for the base system):


```
WITHOUT_INET6
             Set to not build programs and libraries related to IPv6 network-
             ing.  When set, it also enforces the following options:

             WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT

     WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT
             Set to build libraries, programs, and kernel modules without IPv6
             support.
```

And it doesn't appear to be an option for dns/bind9 from ports based on my quick check of the available options  (it might be an autoconf enabled feature though)...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2010)

Right: I mean I have IPv6 specifically disabled wherever you can disable it (in 'world' and in userland config files). I seemed to remember a specific IPv6 config setting for the port (because most network server ports have one), but I guess not. Again: I'm not sure that this is an IPv6 problem in the first place. Don't go all-out on this one


----------



## Lego (Aug 17, 2010)

I have never tried to rebuild the world/system.. much less edit those config files... what should I do? is there no way to try and get the SiS ethernet working so I dont' have to use the PCI ethernet card?  Oh and its a PC Chips board not MSI.  I know the onboard working in windows.  Already tested that.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 18, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I seemed to remember a specific IPv6 config setting for the port (because most network server ports have one), but I guess not.


dns/bind97 has the following configration knob:

```
IPv6 Support (autodetected by default)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2010)

I would not suspect IPv6 because the "wireless works".  With BIND?  Can't tell.  In fact, maybe a good question to ask is if it's necessary to run BIND at all.


```
named[651]: could not listen on UDP socket: permission denied
```

That would have me looking at the firewall config first, and then /etc/namedb/named.conf.  My guess would be that a specific Ethernet interface is named, and it's the wrong one.


----------



## Lego (Aug 19, 2010)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> dns/bind97 has the following configration knob:
> 
> ```
> IPv6 Support (autodetected by default)
> ```



So does that mean that I can just upgrade to bind97 and disable ipv6?




			
				wblock said:
			
		

> I would not suspect IPv6 because the "wireless works".  With BIND?  Can't tell.  In fact, maybe a good question to ask is if it's necessary to run BIND at all.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



yes it is necessary to run bind or I can't use my domain name.  yes bind works fine with the wireless card... aside from intermitten signal.. but thats the wireless going inactive/sleep....

I don't ever recall seeing or putting any interface info in the named.conf.  and the firewall shouldn't be an issue because like i said it works fine with the wireless card.. and i dont' have the firewall enabled.


Is it possible that the pci card is just so old it doesn't have ipv6 :\


----------



## gcooper@ (Aug 23, 2010)

Lego said:
			
		

> So does that mean that I can just upgrade to bind97 and disable ipv6?



No. Other way around... If it's GENERIC, I don't see why IPv6 should be an issue because gif(4) exists. Make sure to setup the IPV6 variables though in rc.conf.

You can also use named -4 if you really suspect it's an IPV4 vs IPV6 issue:


```
-4
           Use IPv4 only even if the host machine is capable of IPv6.  -4 and
           -6 are mutually exclusive.

       -6
           Use IPv6 only even if the host machine is capable of IPv4.  -4 and
           -6 are mutually exclusive.
```



			
				Lego said:
			
		

> I don't ever recall seeing or putting any interface info in the named.conf.  and the firewall shouldn't be an issue because like i said it works fine with the wireless card.. and i dont' have the firewall enabled.



The listen-on directive controls that:


```
listen-on       { 127.0.0.1; };
```



			
				Lego said:
			
		

> Is it possible that the pci card is just so old it doesn't have ipv6 :\



Doubtful.


----------



## Lego (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!



			
				gcooper@ said:
			
		

> No. Other way around... If it's GENERIC, I don't see why IPv6 should be an issue because gif(4) exists. Make sure to setup the IPV6 variables though in rc.conf.
> 
> You can also use named -4 if you really suspect it's an IPV4 vs IPV6 issue:
> 
> ...


where do I set that -4, in the rc.conf? like named_enable="YES-4" I know thats wrong...

What IPv6 variables do I need to have set in the rc.conf; I've always just used:

```
hostname="blurr-ink.com"
rl0_enable="YES"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
```



			
				gcooper@ said:
			
		

> The listen-on directive controls that:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I've tried both commenting it out and putting the exact ip address with same result. as the blurb above it states in the named.conf



			
				gcooper@ said:
			
		

> Doubtful.



crappy.. would getting a different card possibly fix the issue?


----------



## Lego (Apr 29, 2011)

Was able to fix this: had to change listen on IPs to all of them


----------

